# Dreamland Electric Blankets?



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

A long shot but I wondered whether anyone knew of a stockist of Dreamland Electric Blankets here. Our electric blanket died recently and we have been unable to find a stockist. Most Amazon resellers are either not prepared to post to Cyprus or are asking silly money (£33.00 for a package weighing 2.5 Kg).


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I haven't seen that make over here but I've looked at others enviously. Sylvi says we can't have an electric blanket because she's too hot in bed.

I daren't disagree with that!










Pete


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> A long shot but I wondered whether anyone knew of a stockist of Dreamland Electric Blankets here. Our electric blanket died recently and we have been unable to find a stockist. Most Amazon resellers are either not prepared to post to Cyprus or are asking silly money (£33.00 for a package weighing 2.5 Kg).


Buy one online, say from Amazon, get it sent to the Hemel Address that LHUKCY use (Lee Horne) then he will ship it over for you for a lot less than £33!


----------



## alan99 (May 24, 2011)

The Outlet Store sell one Dreamland model - price around €60 with a 2 year guarantee. Their website states they have 5 in stock.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks to all for your posts and advice. We are looking for a specific model and the Outlet Store do not stock that unfortunately. As ever, a member of this forum has come up trumps and their son (who is arriving on 16th December) will bring one out for us. Ann has marked this on the calendar and is counting the days. Until then I shall have to share my heat with her, and her feet do get very cold. Brrr ...


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> Thanks to all for your posts and advice. We are looking for a specific model and the Outlet Store do not stock that unfortunately. As ever, a member of this forum has come up trumps and their son (who is arriving on 16th December) will bring one out for us. Ann has marked this on the calendar and is counting the days. Until then I shall have to share my heat with her, and her feet do get very cold. Brrr ...


Bed socks!!meantime


----------

